# some buds more mature than others...



## greencowboy (Sep 21, 2009)

All....I've been in the flower 12/12 for a few weeks now and there is obviously some bud beginnings more mature than others. Will the whole plant mature eventualy at the same time? Guess what I'm asking is: Will it harm anything if I harvest the buds as they mature or should I wait on the entire plant?
Happy trails..


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 21, 2009)

I checked the trichomes on my plants, and at 10wks the trichomes on the middle of the plant and top both had amber, so i harvested all..

I know some people say to take the top cola, and then wait until the others ripen up, Id like to hear more on this.


----------



## maryjanenewbie (Sep 22, 2009)

I want to know more about this too, can we re post in general indoor grow or get some more knowledgeable people to comment on this?


----------



## BBFan (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello Greencowboy-

I have done selective harvesting many times.  The consensus here is to not take more than 1/3 of the plant at a time, however I have on occassion taken more than 1/2 of the plant  and still got additional growth out of the remaining plant.

You will have small buds (many call them popcorn buds) on the plant that will never catch up to the larger bud sites.  This is due to a few reasons but mainly because of insufficient lighting.

Bear in mind that when you do selectively harvest the buds growth on the remaining plant will slow, but the trichs will continue to develop.

Hope this helps.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 22, 2009)

:yeahthat: 

eace:


----------



## greencowboy (Sep 22, 2009)

Great info to be had here. I'm posting a pic of my two remaining females. Lost some to poor germination and had more males than expected. Check out the canopy...little girl buds all over....there are 2-3 times as many underneath that the pic doesnt show....the good news, I have 4 successful healthy clones begging for vegitation as soon as the girls are ready...
This is my first hydro-gro and I've learned to germinate in rockwool, and clone on the same 1st crop. All from this site....Is that cool or what? 
Blow the pic up and give me some opinions...suggestions? Trim some for light lower? I have trimmed fan leaves underneath already.....I haven't got bad information here yet!!

YEEHAW!!
happy trails....


----------



## greencowboy (Sep 22, 2009)

guess I should have turned the fan off before the pic...kind of blury...there really are buds everywhere..

HOLDR NUTE, SHE GONNA BUCK!!!
happy trails...gc


----------



## BBFan (Sep 22, 2009)

Congratulations Greencowboy!  Sounds like you've made quite a bit of progress.

Your girls look terrific.  I don't know enough about your grow to recommend any trimming.  Obviously you're growing an indica / sativa strain under an hps bulb.  How far along are you?  What's your space?  How many watts?

Regardless, looks great!  Congratulations!


----------



## greencowboy (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks BB...this is a 2'x3' cabinet with a 600 watt hps. I put them in hydroton and went 24 hrs around late august. Made several mistakes and they almost died. Stoneybud advised nutes 1hr on and two off 24 all day and night during vegitation....I almost had to jump out of their way they responded so quickly..ok cowboys are known for some good ones but they came back with a vengance!  Since then 12/12, I chose to nute 1hr on 2 off while light is on...then on for 15 min and off for 2hrs during sleep time....seems to be working...
I know this is much more info than you asked for....but hey...I'm pumped here!

happy trails-gc


----------



## greencowboy (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry...my cabinet is 6' tall but with the tubb and tray there is only about 5' of growing room....righ now the light is raised all the way and there is a foot between the light and the canopy.....this bothers me...I can tie them around to lower the canopy?????


----------



## BBFan (Sep 22, 2009)

Wow- sounds like you're doing great.  I would let them go without trimming- you've got plenty of light for that space.  Then consider selective harvesting as she grows.  At least that is what I would do.

The only other opinion I'd offer is to keep your rh as low as possible.  Much better for flower imho.


----------

